# HipStreet 8GB Mp3 Video Player doesnt CHARGE?



## mom2girls

Hi, my kid got one of these for xmas - we got all her favorite songs on it and everything - she listens to it for a couple of days and then gets a black screen - it shuts down by itself - we figured it was the battery - plugged it into the laptop to recharge - was in all day long - we go turn it on - it shows battery dead and shuts off again - we figured it was because maybe "ON" slide was on - so we did it again this time the slider in the "OFF" position - still didnt work - when you plug it into the laptop for charging you see the charging screen come up but then nothing happens hours later when you turn it on - is anyone else having trouble charging their hipstreet mp3 player?

Or is this thing just defective and I need to take it back?

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

I would it sounds like a bum battery. I would take it back.

BG


----------



## mom2girls

thanks for your help and the quick reply - great forum btw


----------



## MishaMILF

mom2girls said:


> Hi, my kid got one of these for xmas - we got all her favorite songs on it and everything - she listens to it for a couple of days and then gets a black screen - it shuts down by itself - we figured it was the battery - plugged it into the laptop to recharge - was in all day long - we go turn it on - it shows battery dead and shuts off again - we figured it was because maybe "ON" slide was on - so we did it again this time the slider in the "OFF" position - still didnt work - when you plug it into the laptop for charging you see the charging screen come up but then nothing happens hours later when you turn it on - is anyone else having trouble charging their hipstreet mp3 player?
> 
> Or is this thing just defective and I need to take it back?
> 
> Thanks


I'm having the same problem with my HipStreet HS-7334-4GBMX 4 Gig MP3 Player.

I've babied this thing. I've played it for maybe ten hours at most. I haven't dropped it, gotten it wet, abused it, opened it, or fiddled with it.

The first MP3 player I bought was a HipStreet 1 Gig clip-on and it wouldn't load more than 250 MB of tunes, so I took it back.

The second player I bought was a different brand and the sound was wonky on it, so back it went.

This one is having this charging problem now. 

I don't want to shell out $250 or more for a "name brand" iPod, but I'm starting to wonder if this is a case of 'you get what you pay for'. 

Any suggestions as to a good-quality 2 Gig or 4-Gig mp3 player that won't set me back more than $100 Cad? I don't give a hoot about video playback, voice recordings, and other stuff-- all I want is to play some tunes.

Thanks... peace out 
M


----------



## mom2girls

it's a piece of junk - I returned it - got a new one - something else went on it - finally i took it back and just caved and bought an Ipod - you really do get what you pay for - I say stick to name brands you are familiar with - Sony, Samsung, Hitachi, Toshiba - any mp3 player under $60 is just not worth the headache - I found that by spending around $100 or $120 on a Sony - is so much better than these crappy "copy-cats" for $50 .......

Good luck with your shopping!


----------

